# FS: subwassertang



## ah_gel (Apr 21, 2010)

up for sale two large portions of subwassertang.

$8 a bag. $15 for both.
pm if interested. thanks.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll take a portion. PM coming your way !


----------



## ah_gel (Apr 21, 2010)

bump. 1 bag left.


----------

